# West Branch Crappie Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sign yourselves up at West Branch Bait/Tackle BEFORE 4/25!!!! That's the day of the tourney. They have all the info there. Once I sign up and get it, I'll post the details then. 

Carl


----------

